# [NEXT] Reclaiming Blingdenstone



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 23, 2012)

*GM:*  Told you I was gonna do this cliche, so here is the boxed text from the adventure.   You all met in a bar, and an old man there told you where you could find fame and fortune, you all know the drill.   Don't think i'm doing just boxed text, I just wanted to get going.   Feel free to talk to Briddick or anyone else.     



> Whether lured by the promise of glory or driven by a desire to help, you and your companions have traveled far to lend aid to the svirfneblin of Blingdenstone. After drow attacked the city to enslave the deep gnomes, the survivors lived in exile for over a century. But some have returned to their home, and they’re embroiled in a battle to rid their caverns of monstrous inhabitants.
> 
> Your guide is a svirfneblin explorer named Briddick, who is slender with slate-gray skin, a bald head, and wide, gray eyes. He leads the way through secret tunnels and a winding labyrinth. Finally, you reach the ruined city.  Work to repair damage the drow dealt continues. The gnomes wear tattered armor and bloody bandages. They carry notched and broken weapons, suggesting that the fighting has been fierce and frequent.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 23, 2012)

"What have these people been so actively fighting?"  Agren takes a quick glance around the area, trying comprehend the amount of fighting that had previously caused such damage.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 23, 2012)

"You have been hard pressed, I see," says Arvas as he surveys the battered city with steely grey eyes. The demon hunter runs a calloused hand through sandy blonde hair. "Have these cursed drow brought any more foul creatures to bear against the city thus far?" 

At a touch above average height, wearing a loose robe open at the front over chain mail, the weathered Arvas Zannith certainly looks the part of a demon hunter. The large sword on his back is juxtaposed with the satchel at his side which carries a sizable tome. Trained by the Order of the Silver Sigil, his knowledge deals with all manner of dark spirits and beasts, and their weaknesses.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 23, 2012)

Schwarz will whisper something to his attendant Dick, and then Dick will say "Sir Zauberer suggests that is your first problem, your equipment is all in disrepair. Perhaps we should have brought some more useful gear." the man says. 

Schwarz Zauberer has so far used Dick to communicate with the gnomes, but upon his companions, the mage has spoken freely, convinced that you are his equals. 

Then he whispers to his attendant again, "Sir Zauberer wonders what or rather where we can be of most use, his skills lie not in the smithing of arms or armor, but in more esoteric matters." the man states, while the wizard pulls out his clockwork from his pocket and checks the time, then returns it to his finery. Unlike Arvas, Schwarz carries little outside his walking stick, his spellbook, and of course, his signet ring. 

His porter Harry, carries a pack containing his sealing wax and scroll of pedigree as well as rations and a waterskin. His errand boy Tom awaits for instruction from the noble.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 24, 2012)

OnlytheStrong said:


> "What have these people been so actively fighting?"  Agren takes a quick glance around the area, trying comprehend the amount of fighting that had previously caused such damage.




"Orcs mostly, but those _paknari_ kobolds have been sending thieves in from somewhere."



Kaodi said:


> "You have been hard pressed, I see," says Arvas as he surveys the battered city with steely grey eyes. The demon hunter runs a calloused hand through sandy blonde hair. "Have these cursed drow brought any more foul creatures to bear against the city thus far?"



"Eye, the drow destroyed our city, enslaving our people, but they didn't inhabit the runes, then after that wandering beasts moved in, and orcs as well.    Wether they were left by the drow or came in of their own I don't know, though it may not matter."



renau1g said:


> Schwarz will whisper something to his attendant Dick, and then Dick will say "Sir Zauberer suggests that is your first problem, your equipment is all in disrepair. Perhaps we should have brought some more useful gear." the man says.
> 
> Schwarz Zauberer has so far used Dick to communicate with the gnomes, but upon his companions, the mage has spoken freely, convinced that you are his equals.
> 
> ...




Briddick never looks at Zauberer speaking to Dick, "I'm just the guide, my job is to bring you to the city.   There are many jobs to be done, I'm certain that there are tasks that require your _paknari_'s esoteric skills more than smithing.   Before we can even do the smithing we'll need to reclaim the forge, so if you can't find any other tasks that would be a place to start.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 24, 2012)

"I guess we just start asking around then, eh?" asks Arvan. The demon hunter produces a sheaf of loose papers, some ink and an ink pen from his satchel. "Might as well make a list then, if it is going to be more complicated than 'Enter ruins; kill stuff.'"

Arvas scans the crowd for any gnomes that look like they have something to say and approaches them to ask, "Do you have a job you would like us to complete?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2012)

At the mention of the orcs, Tom, Dick, and Harry visibly blanch, being entirely unequipped for any sort of combat, their pantaloons hardly fighting outfits. Schwarz whispers to them that no, they will not need to handle any sort of fighting, and that his family would reward them well once this endeavor was complete. 

The arcanist watches as Aras speaks, seeing if he can find any that may have bearing of nobility, or leadership qualities in them to find who's leading this group.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 24, 2012)

Agren looks past Briddick, "What lies on the outskirts of these ruins, guide?  Is there one you know here that is in charge?"  The devastation was more than he had seen before, but he had heard stories of the Drow... apparently those stories were true.


----------



## Someone (Aug 24, 2012)

DarwinofMind said:


> Briddick never looks at Zauberer speaking to Dick, "I'm just the guide, my job is to bring you to the city.   There are many jobs to be done, I'm certain that there are tasks that require your _paknari_'s esoteric skills more than smithing.   Before we can even do the smithing we'll need to reclaim the forge, so if you can't find any other tasks that would be a place to start.




Ojor removes the hood of his chainmail, so he can scratch his neach and his receeding hairline. "Lots of work indeed. If you want to protect the settlement, you'll need an advance defensive position, which means an initial assault - I guess that's what you brought us here for. I'm ready when they rest of you are. In the meantime I'll inspect the defenses, I know a thing or two about fortifications."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2012)

*Brother Pelias*

"Enough of chatter, show me your field hospital, so I may help some of your wounded. But I have to say that you brought this drow menace in part over you yourselves. If you would live under the gracing light of the sun, the drow would be much less interested in you." Brother Pelias declares loudly, showing everyone who asks or not the his holy sun symbol. His studded leather armor and greatclub show that he hasn't come only to heal.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 25, 2012)

*GM:*  This is a map of the City, over the last few days, your guide has led you from the surface into the upper Underdark.   Up the huge staircase (1) between 2 walls of stone, to a landing (3).  Where opened 2 immense metal banded wooden doors that open into the city.  Past the doors is a defensive labyrinth filled with traps (not shown accurately on the map)  If you wish to leave you'll have to find a gnome to lead you back out safely.

You have just now come out into what the Svirfneblin call the Phantasmal Glamours (12), it exists now as an empty cavern of crumbled buildings that used to be shops.   Four baracades are built here, each with a single sentry save for the northernmost while has 2.

The forge spoke of before is at 7.

     




Kaodi said:


> "I guess we just start asking around then, eh?" asks Arvan. The demon hunter produces a sheaf of loose papers, some ink and an ink pen from his satchel. "Might as well make a list then, if it is going to be more complicated than 'Enter ruins; kill stuff.'"
> 
> Arvas scans the crowd for any gnomes that look like they have something to say and approaches them to ask, "Do you have a job you would like us to complete?"






renau1g said:


> At the mention of the orcs, Tom, Dick, and Harry visibly blanch, being entirely unequipped for any sort of combat, their pantaloons hardly fighting outfits. Schwarz whispers to them that no, they will not need to handle any sort of fighting, and that his family would reward them well once this endeavor was complete.
> 
> The arcanist watches as Aras speaks, seeing if he can find any that may have bearing of nobility, or leadership qualities in them to find who's leading this group.






OnlytheStrong said:


> Agren looks past Briddick, "What lies on the outskirts of these ruins, guide?  Is there one you know here that is in charge?"  The devastation was more than he had seen before, but he had heard stories of the Drow... apparently those stories were true.






Someone said:


> Ojor removes the hood of his chainmail, so he can scratch his neach and his receeding hairline. "Lots of work indeed. If you want to protect the settlement, you'll need an advance defensive position, which means an initial assault - I guess that's what you brought us here for. I'm ready when they rest of you are. In the meantime I'll inspect the defenses, I know a thing or two about fortifications."






Walking Dad said:


> *Brother Pelias*
> 
> "Enough of chatter, show me your field hospital, so I may help some of your wounded. But I have to say that you brought this drow menace in part over you yourselves. If you would live under the gracing light of the sun, the drow would be much less interested in you." Brother Pelias declares loudly, showing everyone who asks or not the his holy sun symbol. His studded leather armor and greatclub show that he hasn't come only to heal.




As you start to look around for someone in charge a older gnome woman presents herself almost as if answering your silent call.     Speaking up loudly she makes no intention of letting you dismiss her for her age or size.   

"Humans, good, just what I need.  Let me tell you something Burrow Warden Kargien won’t listen to and I can do nothing about at my age.  There’s an evil elemental spirit, you see, that’s haunted Blingdenstone since before it fell. Now the creature keeps to the Miners’ Hall, but who’s to say it’s going to stay
there? Once it gets the idea in its gravel head to send elementals our way, there won’t be much we can do.  “But pechs have moved into the old Armorers and Weaponsmiths Guild. They know elementals, and if anyone can help us deal with Ogrémoch’s Bane, it’s them.  Talk to them. Do what you can. Kargien might not thank you for it, but I will. I assure you, the gratitude of an old woman is something to be treasured.”
She winks at you then goes back to her previous task.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 25, 2012)

"I suppose that is as good as any place to start," says Arvas. Looking about, he asks, "Can any of you describe the elemental spirit in some more detail? I know a thing or two myself about such creatures."

Turning to his companions, Arvas adds, "If they have nothing to add, perhaps we can head over towards the guilds without delay?"


----------



## Someone (Aug 25, 2012)

*"This place is a defensive nightmare"* declares Ojor. *"Too many ways of access, no way to funnel attackers into a disadvantageous position. Your only chance is to destroy any threat before reaches the main city."

"Looks like we're heading for the Forge, then. Let's waste no more time"*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> "I suppose that is as good as any place to start," says Arvas. Looking about, he asks, "Can any of you describe the elemental spirit in some more detail? I know a thing or two myself about such creatures."
> 
> Turning to his companions, Arvas adds, "If they have nothing to add, perhaps we can head over towards the guilds without delay?"




"Spirits... well obviously they're made from the elements, one is made from fire, one from earth, one from water, and one from air." the wizard states, as the old woman states that the gratitude from her is a treasure, Schwarz begins to make a comment, then as one of his attendants whispers something to him, the mage stops. 

"I was reminded of the old fable of the noble prince who spurned the elder woman in her time of need and was cursed by her and became a dreadful beast. Even if it is a fairy tale, I shall not do anything to tempt fate" he says


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 25, 2012)

Agren nodded and began to move ahead, "No point in standing about."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 25, 2012)

Someone said:


> *"This place is a defensive nightmare"* declares Ojor. *"Too many ways of access, no way to funnel attackers into a disadvantageous position. Your only chance is to destroy any threat before reaches the main city."
> 
> "Looks like we're heading for the Forge, then. Let's waste no more time"*




"Well the city was harder to get into before the drow destroyed our defenses, it's rested crumbling for a century"



renau1g said:


> "Spirits... well obviously they're made from the elements, one is made from fire, one from earth, one from water, and one from air." the wizard states, as the old woman states that the gratitude from her is a treasure, Schwarz begins to make a comment, then as one of his attendants whispers something to him, the mage stops.
> 
> "I was reminded of the old fable of the noble prince who spurned the elder woman in her time of need and was cursed by her and became a dreadful beast. Even if it is a fairy tale, I shall not do anything to tempt fate" he says




        *GM:*  You remember f-all about elementals      



Kaodi said:


> "I suppose that is as good as any place to start," says Arvas. Looking about, he asks, "Can any of you describe the elemental spirit in some more detail? I know a thing or two myself about such creatures."
> 
> Turning to his companions, Arvas adds, "If they have nothing to add, perhaps we can head over towards the guilds without delay?"




        *GM:*  You remember some general ideas of elementals.   They are made from pure elemental substance, they're forms vary greatly and they are neither good nor evil.    And there are many around, often many are very usefull.     

"The elemental she speaks of is some sort of legend around here.    Henkala, there,  is of the of the oldest of our tribe, she was alive when the drow enslaved our people so she remember thing many of use do not even know about."


----------



## Someone (Aug 26, 2012)

*"I'd suggest taking the most direct route to the forge"* says Ojor. *"I'm ready to leave as soon you're too*









*OOC:*


The map's url doesn't work for some reason, but I remember that there were essentially two routes to the guild of armorers cavern, one through a smaller cavern and the other through other two bigger ones to the south of the map. I'm for going through the small one


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 26, 2012)

....


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry about the map going down, and sorry about any delay







        *GM:*  Assuming you take the most direct route you pass into Room 8.  The Ruby in the Rough.  I'm simply assuming the wizard cast a light spell for time reason.     

This large cavern hosts a low squat building that appears a lot of care has gone into it.    It is clear that activity has gone on in this chamber but is quiet at this moment.   There are stone working tools on tables and repair work on the building has begun.

You continue on.         *GM:*   on to Room 7      

Past the barricades, the tunnels of the ruined city are eerily quiet. The guild cavern comes into view. Stalactites hang low from its ceiling, sometimes touching the stalagmites jutting up from the floor, and the walls are blackened with ancient soot. Forges at the far eastern end of the cavern are still and dark, partially covered with stone that looks as if it has flowed over them.  At the very edge of your light, a small form—too lithe to be a deep gnome—flits behind a stalagmite and out of sight.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2012)

*Brother Pelias*









*OOC:*


or the sun cleric casts light spells. Should have kept planar lore. When does one roll forbidden lore anyway 







Brother Pelias provides some light as they move through the complex. He silently agrees with starting as soon as possible.


----------



## Someone (Aug 27, 2012)

DarwinofMind said:


> At the very edge of your light, a small form—too lithe to be a deep gnome—flits behind a stalagmite and out of sight.




Ojor casts his own spell of light on his shield and advances several paces. *"Who goes there? We're friends of the gnomes, we seek the pechs' wisdom. Show yourself if you're an ally!"* says with booming voice.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2012)

Schwarz turns to his fellows and and says"See, I told you we would not require torches" and the trio of attendants just nod, as the wizard casts his own light spell on the tip of his walking stick.

Once in the area, the wizard waits impatiently while Ojor calls out.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 29, 2012)

One of the stalagmites seems to part as if it were living flesh, out steps a single humanoid figure.    

A thin being taller than the gnomes but slightly shorter than a dwarf, far more slender than either.   His arms and legs are unusually long, with broad feet and hands, one of which his uses to sheild his large dark pupil-less eyes from your light.    He has yellowish skin and reddish brown skin.  He appears very skittish.

"Have tall ones come to talk?"


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2012)

*"That's right, we seek your counsel if you're a pech. These are Brother Pelias, Arvas Zannith, Agren, Schwarz Zauberer, and my name's Ojor Otragal. We're at the gnomes' service, who want to reclaim their city. But for that they need to deal with their ancient enemies, one of them an elemental spirit. We're told your kind knows about that"* answers Ojor. *"Will you share your wisdom to help the deep gnomes?"*


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 30, 2012)

"I am pech, we speak to stone.   I am called Gallus.   Why should we turn our aid to the svirfneblin?  They show us no respect.   Neither do they respect the stone."  His words are  monotone and slow.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 30, 2012)

While Ojor is speaking, Schwarz attempts to recall anything he's read on this creature based on its appearance, but apparently he is 100% unsure as to what it is.









*OOC:*


A 1 and a 3 on my first 2 rolls with this PC..... hope that's not a sign of things to come


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 30, 2012)

"I cannot imagine that you live in complete safety and comfort here yourselves," says Arvas, measuring his words. "We are indeed here to lend aid to the gnomes in reclaiming the city, but pacification should be to your advantage as well if drow and monsters from the deep places are trouble for you. In a way you could say you were aiding us, rather than the gnomes, in cleansing these tunnels and hallways for you own benefit. And perhaps you could teach us 'respect for the stone' as well."


----------



## Someone (Aug 30, 2012)

Ojor was going to reply, but Arvas was quicker. He remains silent, as he was going to say the same anyway.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 30, 2012)

"Yes, we teach you respect for stone.    We even help you with your task if you make caves safer for Pech.   We no longer feel the elementals in the wounded cavern are safe as the Raging Spirit makes them angry.   We would like the Raging Spirit to be gone.     But there are many orcs here.  The kobolds wander thru our caves.   The gnomes build barricades and treat us as enemies.  The gnomes have cut the stone, we healed it. Many years,   They will come back and cut the stone again. There are many problems.  You remove the orcs?  You stop the kobolds? You make peace with the gnomes?  Maybe they could live in healed stone without cutting?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 30, 2012)

Schwarz listens to the odd creature, then leans in and whispers, "Maybe them and the little gnomes could live together, I've heard that elves live in harmony with the creatures from the forest and they're rewarded by nature with the very trees growing to make them homes. Perhaps these two groups could form such a symbiotic bond?" the man says


----------



## Someone (Aug 30, 2012)

renau1g said:


> "Perhaps these two groups could form such a symbiotic bond?" the man says




*"I don't know what you mean with symbolic"* answers Ojor, then speaks louder, talking ot the pech. *"Listen, friend. We can make no promises - only offer our word. If kobolds and orcs are too enemies of the gnomes we'll deal with them; I've met such enemies in the past. I'll bring your word to the gnomes, but I don't know what 'healig the stone' means, so I propose a meeting between both of your people to discuss terms. I'll negotiate that if you give me your consent"*


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 31, 2012)

"Good, you give your word to speak to the gnome leader,  We will protect you from harm by the raging spirit.   Wait here, I will return with help"

With that he turns and walks through the wall into the stone and the cave is left in silence.


----------



## Someone (Aug 31, 2012)

*”How about that?* says Ojor. *”Walking through stone. Not the worst ability one could have, specially in a place like this!”

“Anyway, anything can happen while the pechs come back. Me must keep watch, stay out of sight and look for a defensive position”*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 1, 2012)

Agret nods and moves into the shadows.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 1, 2012)

After what seems like a very long time he returns with 7 other pechs.

"We are ready.   The Raging Spirit resides in the Wounded Cavern (6 on the map).  However the gnomes will not let us go through the area they have reclaimed.   We must go around.  We will follow you"   He casually looks around.   "Wasn't there one more of you?"


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 1, 2012)

"He likes to pretend he's sneaky," says Arvas with a grin. "Let's get going, fellas. About time we saw some action," he says, waving everyone forward. 

Drawing out his greatsword from its scabbard on his back, the demon slayer takes the lead and heads towards the passageways to the North.


----------



## Someone (Sep 2, 2012)

*"'Won't let you go through their areas?' what nonsense is that?"* says Ojor, very surprised. *"If you are going to be allies, the first step is end such idiocy.*


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


So do you head to the north passages? or head to talk to the gnomes about letting the pech throuh?


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 3, 2012)

"We are going to have to clear these areas out anyway," says Arvas. "And convincing the gnomes that they ought to ally with and respect the pechs will be much easier if we have something to show for it first."


----------



## Someone (Sep 4, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> "We are going to have to clear these areas out anyway," says Arvas. "And convincing the gnomes that they ought to ally with and respect the pechs will be much easier if we have something to show for it first."




*"You're probably right"* says Ojor. *"Besides, talking takes time and it's probably wise to not suppose we have plenty of that, seeing how battered the gnomes were. To the north tunnels, then."

"Still, I don't have a good opinion of those who deny passage through their city to their neighbors, then send for their help."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 4, 2012)

Agret slinks off down the north tunnel, keeping his eyes peeled for danger.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 5, 2012)

*GM:*  In a tabletop game I'd love to have you simply explore this, and map it out...   Simply too much of a time drag in a play by post.   So I'm very sorry but this will be somewhat railroady.     

You leave the cavern using the north tunnel.  The narrow tunnels winding through the caverns north of the city are spooky. Strange sounds, such as cackling and growls, echo through the halls.  

This brings you to an empty chamber with rough natural walls, with exits on the west and the south from which you came.  The pech tell you that they know the way and guide you out the west tunnel and north when it Y's.

This loops around and enters from the north a small chamber with exits on the west and south.    The pech growing less more afraid point to the tunnel to the left and let you lead.  The next chamber has tunnels leading to the  southeast, south, southwest, west, and northwest.   This chamber the echoing grunts are louder.

The west passage is eerily silent and has a towering ceiling.   It has tunnels to the east, southeast, and west.    The Pech point to the west.

Upon entering the next chamber you hear a hissing sound and spot the glow of 2 fire beetles, they look hostile.   The pech quicky fade into the stone walls.  

        *GM:*  Roll initiative.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 5, 2012)

Agret tries to tuck himself away in the shadows created by the fire bugs.  He notches an arrow in his bow and takes aim.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 5, 2012)

While only an arachnophobe could characterize the two beetles are "demons" Arvas is nevertheless ready to cleave them apart with zeal.


----------



## Someone (Sep 5, 2012)

Placing himself at the front row, Ojor prepares to repel the hungry critters. *"Let's finish them quickly. The noise of the battle could attract more dangerous things* says as he brings his magic on the creatures.

[sblock=ooc]
If when I act the beetles are at range, use Ray of Frost, if they are already in melee use Shocking grasp.

[sblock=sheet]
Sergeant Ojor Otragal

Str 9 Dex 13 Con 15 Int 11 Wis 14 Cha 18

Race: Human

Class: Sorcerer, Red dragon draconic line

Background: Soldier

Specialty: Magic-User (Detect Magic and Light)

HP: 10

AC: 17

Initiative: +1

Attack modifiers: Melee: +2 Ranged +2 Magical +6

Cantrips: Ray of frost, Shocking grasp
1st level spells: Cause fear, Shield.

Equipment: Chainmail, Shield, dagger, adventurer's kit, healer's kit, Healing potion, 15 gp.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 5, 2012)

Agret takes aim and unleashes an arrow.  Not waiting to see if it strikes true he jumps back into hiding.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2012)

*Brother Pelias*

Brother Pelias reacts quickly, but not very accurate. The radiant ray leaves the smell of ozone in the air..


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 6, 2012)

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]   Need a init roll from you. and possibly an action.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 6, 2012)

Schwarz waves back his attendants back as he prepares for the beetles, although his reactions are quite slow and lackadaisical. 









*OOC:*


 Well the excellent rolls continue. Sorry for the delay, I'm on vacation this week and less than good access to the internest


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 6, 2012)

Agren knocks his bow and lets loose an arrow, it strikes true on the left beetle with a sickening noise.   He has steped into the shadows before the beetles corpse even hits the ground.

Brother Pelias aims a ray at the beetles but misses, bleaching a spot on the wall behind them, with radiant light.

Ojor takes aim at the remaining beetle with a ray of freezing energy, drawing the heat from the creatures courpse it hardeds then cracks as it falls to the ground.

The chamber lies silent again. 

        *GM:*  Well that wasn't much of a threat     

18: (Dex 16) Agren HP 8/8
18: (Dex 15) Pelias HP 10/10
18: (Dex 13) Ojor  HP 10/10
8: Arvas HP 12/12
7: Schwarz HP 6/6
4: Fire Beetle 1 13dmg: DEAD
4: Fire Beetle 2 11dmg: DEAD


----------



## Someone (Sep 6, 2012)

*"Good. Let's continue, and hope we find threats no more dangerous than this one"* says Ojor.









*OOC:*


Speaking from a playtesting perspective, and having in mind that I've been playing 4e for a while, that was quite pointless. At least it was quick


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 6, 2012)

Agren smiles in the darkness, this group should be fine.


**ooc:  fights look like they may go quickly**


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 7, 2012)

"Well, just a few pests, I suppose," says Arvas. Taking the lead again, he waves the party forward, heading along the Western and Southern walls.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 7, 2012)

Schwarz calls back his retinue, *"See, I told you that there was nothing to be frightened of. Now Tom, please go gather up the corpses for specimens, perhaps Harry has room to stow them in his pack"* the arcanist calls.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 7, 2012)

The pech's slide back from the safety of stone.  "Many dangerous things in these caves.  Some more than others though."   They lead you through the southeast passage 

Tom looks at the size of the 2 foot long beetles and the size of Harry's pack.   He rolls his eyes and Harry silently chuckles.    The 2 proceed to cut the still shining glands from the beetles' heads, hanging them from their packs provides dim light 10 feet radius of each of them.   They then hurry to catch up.

The room you enter is a thin long room slimy and wet with exits to the north and south.

"My people are uncomfortable taking the passage to the south but the passage to the north is far worse as the Orcs claim that as home.  If you choose the southern passage we shall take the stone and you make pass through the chamber, then we shall meet you on the other side."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2012)

*Brother Pelias*

Brother Pelias looks puzzled at the creature, not really sure what it was trying to say. He will just try a simple question to bring some light into the situation at hand: "What is in the south? What is 'taking the stone'? Something pech specific or will we be able to follow you?"


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 10, 2012)

"The passage to the south is site where the last of the gnomish resistance held out before the drow won.    They're bones lie on the floor and their spirits do too.    I do not believe your kind may walk thru stone, but you are welcome to try."


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 10, 2012)

"That sounds fine to me," says Arvas, resting his sword on his shoulder for a moment. The demon hunter heads onward.


----------



## Someone (Sep 10, 2012)

*"I think I get the gist of what our gide is talking about. Anyway, I think it makes sense to clear the passages closer to the reclaimed caverns, no need to tangle with the orcs - by now"* says Ojor.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Onward in the fashion the pech was suggesting; not through the wall, the other way.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry about the delay, been working extra hours.   Gonna go ahead and condense here I think.








The pech fade into the stone of the wall and leave you in the caves, various grunts and other unrecognizable sounds echo through the tunnels impossible to tell the source.   

You proceed down the tunnel emerging to a open cavern with a large building in its center.   The upper level has collapsed but the ground floor is mostly intact.  Strewn all about the floor are the bones and dried corpses of gnomes.

The pech meet you on the other side of the chamber and guide you through two more small rooms.

From the Hall of Miners comes a dull rumbling, like large stones rolling across the cavern floors. The low, narrow passage opens, revealing the entrance to the vast hall. A vaguely humanoid form made entirely of rock lurches toward you, arms raised to strike.

Gallus quickly warns, “Do not attack it unless you wish to drive all the elementals in the hall into a killing frenzy!”

Pechs gather in front of you and extend their hands toward the onrushing elemental. The earth ripples forward until it reaches the elemental’s feet. It charges on a few more steps, slows, then stops, its arms falling to its side. It lowers its head, bowing or admitting defeat, then turns and hurries back into the darkness.

The pechs then form a ring around you.

Gallus says, “We can keep the elementals at bay, and we will try to prevent the Raging Spirit from harming you. But when we reach the spirit, holding it back will take all our efforts. You must talk to it, if you can, or rely on your own powers to drive it away from here. Normal weapons will not avail you, but magic might. We promise to aid you any way we can.”


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 13, 2012)

"Alright," says Arvas, "We will do what we can." The big warrior takes a look along the length of his blade, and then with a sigh he sheathes it on his back. It seems he will have to rely on his... other talents, in this encounter.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2012)

*Brother Pelias*

Brother Pelias looks at his companions and suggests: "Well, no harm in trying to talk reasonable to them. Right?"


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 19, 2012)

OOC: sorry everyone, work is kicking my butt this week.   I'll try to get this going again tonight but might have to wait till Saturday

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Someone (Sep 19, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> *Brother Pelias*
> 
> Brother Pelias looks at his companions and suggests: "Well, no harm in trying to talk reasonable to them. Right?"




*"Maybe. But I'm scratching my head about what to say - otherwordly spirits are not my specialty."* says Ojor. *"What can we talk about that doesn't enrage it further?"*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 20, 2012)

Agret shrugged to no one in particular.  Talking never really was his specialty.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 20, 2012)

"Perhaps it would be wise to inquire first about the source of its rage," offers Arvas. "That may offer the necessary clues as to how to proceed with the rest of the conversation."


----------



## Someone (Sep 20, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> "Perhaps it would be wise to inquire first about the source of its rage," offers Arvas. "That may offer the necessary clues as to how to proceed with the rest of the conversation."




*"So, I suppose that means no threats. Pity. Ok, let's try"* says Ojor. Then he advances a few steps forward, speaking directly into the darkness the elemental dissapeared into and hoping the spirit is still within hearing range and can understand him.

*"Greetings! We're travellers from the surface world. It's the first time any of us have seen a spirit such as you and. By what name should we call you?"*

Ojor waits for an answer. It's a crude trick, but he hopes to compel the creature to talk.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 21, 2012)

The ring of Pech around you move forward into the room chanting.    Guiding you with them.



Someone said:


> *"Greetings! We're travellers from the surface world. It's the first time any of us have seen a spirit such as you and. By what name should we call you?"*




Suddenly pebbles and dust leap into the air, coalescing into a spinning cloud of debris.  The cloud gathers speed and shape, forming into a bloated, humanoid mass with a snarling, bestial visage.  Glittering black stones serve as its eyes, which swivel in airy sockets to fix on you.  

The monster’s maw tears open, and it roars, “Who dares enter my domain? I am Ogrémoch’s Bane.  Kneel! Kneel before me, you insignificant mortals, or face my wrath!”


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 22, 2012)

Agret tosses a quick glance at the others... he would kneel to no one.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 22, 2012)

*GM:*  Where are you stealthing.. your in an open room standing withing a circle of Pech who are chanting something to keep the elementals at bay.


----------



## Someone (Sep 22, 2012)

DarwinofMind said:


> “Who dares enter my domain? I am Ogrémoch’s Bane.  Kneel! Kneel before me, you insignificant mortals, or face my wrath!”




*"Hm, either this thing is not going to talk, or it thinks is really tough. In any case, there's only one way to deal with bullies."* says Ojor to the rest of the party.

*"There are not many people I'll kneel before, and you're not one of them! What makes you think you're so powerful, Ogrémoch's Bane, more than the monsters we've alreay slain? Even immortals can die!"*


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 22, 2012)

Seeing that Ojor is opting for the belligerent route, Arvas adds, "Some of us are servants of the gods. However powerful and a spirit you may be, however righteous your anger, you must know it to be presumptuous to demand subservience from those already claimed by ones even more different from you than you from us."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 22, 2012)

The elemental appears to become enraged sparks of red light burn in it's 'eyes'  as it roars.

"Arrogant mortals, if you will not kneel, you will die!"

The whirlwind expands and grows spinning faster, and the Pech begin to chant faster and louder.      The cloud of swirling stone and sand slams against the Pech invisible barrier and spreads to surround it.  Unable to cross but enveloping you.

        *GM:*   Roll Initiative


----------



## Someone (Sep 22, 2012)

Ojor readies his magic, protected by his shield as the whirwind of debris clash against the barrier.

[sblock=sheet]
Sergeant Ojor Otragal

Str 9 Dex 13 Con 15 Int 11 Wis 14 Cha 18

Race: Human

Class: Sorcerer, Red dragon draconic line

Background: Soldier

Specialty: Magic-User (Detect Magic and Light)

HP: 10

AC: 17

Initiative: +1

Attack modifiers: Melee: +2 Ranged +2 Magical +6

Cantrips: Ray of frost, Shocking grasp
1st level spells: Cause fear, Shield.

Equipment: Chainmail, Shield, dagger, adventurer's kit, healer's kit, Healing potion, 15 gp.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 22, 2012)

The demon hunter smiles grimly. "Now this is the kind of negotiation I came here for," he says as light begins to gather in his hands.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 23, 2012)

**ooc: nothing that can provide even a quarter concealment?  that's all I need to hide.**



Agren notches an arrow and ducks low... if he can't disappear he was at least going to make a small target.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom, Dick, and Harry all obey the creature's command, having no desire to offend the beast.

Schwarz shakes his head, then tries to gesture at the men to get up, but they are in no mood to listen at this juncture. The wizard just shrugs and prepares for trouble. 

"You couldn't just try and talk to it?"  he laments.

[sblock=Mini stats]
Schwarz Zauberer

HP: 6

AC: 12

Initiative: +2

Attack modifiers: Melee: +1 Magical +7

Cantrips: detect magic, light, and magic missile.
1st level spells: Burning Hands, Cause Fear, Sleep, Charm Person, Ray of Enfeeblement
Prepared: Burning Hands, Cause Fear, Ray of Enfeeblement
DC save is 15

Aura of Souls[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2012)

*Brother Pelias*

With diplomacy failing from the beginning Brother Pelias readies himself for the impending fight.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 25, 2012)

*GM:*   Ok, you are in a large room likely 50x50 shadowed at the edges.   The only light comes from the characters bearing light (half the party)   You stand in a clear space 15x15 encircled by 7 Pech facing outwards chanting.   Beyond them swirls the elemental it has a definite origin with a 'face' but still seems to fill a 10 foot radius beyond the clear area.  Additionally there are many stone elementals wandering around the room beyond Ogrémoch’s Bane

Agren, [sblock]you think you saw something in the shadows far far to the edge of the room but it's gone now.[/sblock]  Your up.

Edit: Actually anyone can post your actions...     

22: Agren
22: Brother Pelias
17: Schwarz
13: Ojar
07: Arvas
02: Ogrémoch’s Bane


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 25, 2012)

Agren narrows his eyes in an attempt to see further into the darkness, but makes not motions.
"Something's moving... can anyone light this place up?"



ooc:  All Agren is doing (since we were already told "normal" weapons won't work) is stand strong and hope the Pech doesn't let him die horribly.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 25, 2012)

Arvas clasps his hands together, with light pouring out from the gaps. Suddenly the light dims as the demon hunter closes his right hand and moves his open left away. Turning slightly to his left he raises his right arm in the direction of Ogremoch's Bane. Unfurling two fingers, a point of light appears at their tips and almost instantly grows into a shining beacon. There is an ever so brief pause and then a radiant lance fires from the ball of light at the raging spirit.


----------



## Someone (Sep 25, 2012)

*"Let's see if this cools you down!"* exclaims Ojor as he fires a beam of ice at the swirling field of debris


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 25, 2012)

Agren narrows his eyes in an attempt to see further into the darkness, but makes not motions.
"Something's moving... can anyone light this place up?"

*"Let's see if this cools you down!"* exclaims Ojor as he fires a beam of ice at the swirling field of debris

The beam strikes true and seems to chill the stone.   It deals damage, but very little.

        *GM:*  
17: Schwarz HP: 6 AC: 12
13: Ojar HP: 10 AC: 17
07: Arvas HP: 12 AC: 16
02: Ogrémoch’s Bane: Known: 4 dmg. AC: <24, resist: Cold
22: Agren HP: 8 AC: 14
22: Brother Pelias HP: 10 AC: 15


----------



## renau1g (Sep 25, 2012)

With so many individuals so close, the wizard doesn't want to attempt to lay down some flames and he's unsure if necromantic energies affect a rock creature, so instead fires a bolt of energy which strikes the target, but does little more than anger it. 

[sblock=ooc]
Fire magic missile for all of 2 damage.... doh! [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini stats]
Schwarz Zauberer

HP: 6

AC: 12

Initiative: +2

Attack modifiers: Melee: +1 Magical +7

Cantrips: detect magic, light, and magic missile.
1st level spells: Burning Hands, Cause Fear, Sleep, Charm Person, Ray of Enfeeblement
Prepared: Burning Hands, Cause Fear, Ray of Enfeeblement
DC save is 15

Aura of Souls[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 25, 2012)

Schwarz strikes true with magic missle, and while the damage is low the force magic seems to affect the creature.

Arvas clasps his hands together, with light pouring out from the gaps. Suddenly the light dims as the demon hunter closes his right hand and moves his open left away. Turning slightly to his left he raises his right arm in the direction of Ogremoch's Bane. Unfurling two fingers, a point of light appears at their tips and almost instantly grows into a shining beacon. There is an ever so brief pause and then a radiant lance fires from the ball of light at the raging spirit.   However the elemental deftly dodges the beam of light.

The momentary burst of light allows you to see moving in the shadows of the stalgmights of the corners of the room a lithe female form with inky skin and white hair.  As the beam of light fades she disappears again.


        *GM:*  Firstly need to say sorry I got Brother Pelias confused with Ojar earlier.   So [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] I still need an action from you, sorry about getting you out of order.

**22: Brother Pelias HP: 10 AC: 15
02: Ogrémoch’s Bane: Known: 6 dmg. AC: <24, resist: Cold
22: Agren HP: 8 AC: 14

17: Schwarz HP: 6 AC: 12
15: Dark Skin Female: 
13: Ojar HP: 10 AC: 17
07: Arvas HP: 12 AC: 16


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2012)

*Brother Pelias*


The sun cleric briefly exhales and mutters a short invocation, causing a ray of light from his holy symbol slamming into the elemental being.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 26, 2012)

Brother Pelias's radiant beam appears to damage the dusty whirlwind.  

The elemental lord roars and slams it's fists ineffectivly against the invisible sheild of the pech's chanting


        *GM:*   [MENTION=54781]OnlytheStrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]
22: Agren HP: 8 AC: 14
22: Brother Pelias HP: 10 AC: 15
17: Schwarz HP: 6 AC: 12
15: Dark Skin Female: 
13: Ojar HP: 10 AC: 17
07: Arvas HP: 12 AC: 16
02: Ogrémoch’s Bane: Known: 12 dmg. AC: >10 <20, resist: Cold


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 26, 2012)

Agren drops to a knee and begins to sort through his pack.  He pulls out a couple of torches and attempts to light them up. 

[sblock=ooc]
My turn will consist of simply trying to light both torches and trying to spot that white haired individual. [/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Sep 26, 2012)

Ojor casts Light on a peeble next to Agren. Now he has three light sources he can use to locate whatever he wants to find.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 26, 2012)

*GM:*  Due to the swirling dust and stones surrounding you, you'll have to get one of those light sources out past the elemental.    This can be done with a Strength check DC15.   A torch has a 25% chance of going out as you throw it thru the winds.   You can light a torch and throw in the same turn.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 30, 2012)

*GM:*  
  [MENTION=54781]OnlytheStrong[/MENTION] Did you intend to throw the torch? I'll need a str check.

  [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]   [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] I need actions from you guys.

I'll give you all a little help here.

EDIT: ooo you got lucky.
     

One of the Pech stops chanting and reachs into the stone floor pulling up a stone the size of a potato.   He hums over it for a moment, then hands it to your group before returning to the chant.  

While he stopped dust and stones flood it striking everyone in your group.   

If you look at the stone now it glows deep red inside as if it were hot but it is cool to the touch.    Someone in your group can throw this stone.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 30, 2012)

Schwarz will continue to pelt the magic whirlwind with arcane energies. 

[sblock=ooc]
Fire magic missile for all of 2 damage.... again [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini stats]
Schwarz Zauberer

HP: 6

AC: 12

Initiative: +2

Attack modifiers: Melee: +1 Magical +7

Cantrips: detect magic, light, and magic missile.
1st level spells: Burning Hands, Cause Fear, Sleep, Charm Person, Ray of Enfeeblement
Prepared: Burning Hands, Cause Fear, Ray of Enfeeblement
DC save is 15

Aura of Souls[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 1, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]

I'd rather not take dmg than throw a stone   [/sblock]

Agren tosses the torches into the cavern, hoping to bring light to the woman.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2012)

*Brother Pelias*


The sun cleric conjures another blast of light. Hitting is not the problem, but all the debris in the air is reducing its effectiveness.


[sblock=OOC]
HP: 10 / 10
AC: 15 
Initiative: +2 
Attack modifiers: Melee: +3 Ranged +4 Magical +6 
Radiant Lance damage: 1d8 + 4 = 6

minor spells: Radiant lance, light
1st level spells: Cure light wounds, healing word, turn undead, searing light[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 1, 2012)

Agren pulls 2 torchs from his pack and lights one, he attempts to throw it throw the swirling elemental but it is hit by a rock and falls to the ground just outside the protective shield, it manages to stay lit.

The sun cleric conjures another blast of light. Hitting is not the problem, but all the debris in the air is reducing its effectiveness.

Schwarz will continue to pelt the magic whirlwind with arcane energies. 

The sound of a crossbow in the darkness is heard.   Suddenly one of the Pech falls to the ground, he is dead with an inky black crossbow bolt sticking from his chest.  The sheild wavers for a moment but the remaining Pech spread out and chant louder taking up he slack.



        *GM:*  
  [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION] Arvis is up.

  [MENTION=5656]Someone[/MENTION], I'll allow you to change your action from the light spell to something else in light of the dead Pech if you wish.

13: Ojar HP: 10 AC: 17

07: Arvas HP: 12 AC: 16
02: Ogrémoch’s Bane: Known: 19 dmg. AC: >10 <20, resist: Cold
22: Agren HP: 8 AC: 14
22: Brother Pelias HP: 10 AC: 15
17: Schwarz HP: 6 AC: 12
15: Dark Skin Female: 



6 Pech Remain


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 1, 2012)

"Okay, I might be a bit rusty with that," says Arvas. He attempts to adjust his aim and then light surges from his closed right hand for a split second before a second radiant lance is blasted from tip of his pointed fingers. 

The demon hunter then draws his sword from off his back, thinking he might need it to deflect incoming projectiles.


----------



## Someone (Oct 1, 2012)

Ojor sticks to his original plan, but he think better than using it on a peeble and touches one of Agren's arrows. *"This has a better chance to reach where you saw the archer."*


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 6, 2012)

Ojor lights up one of Agren's arrows, 

Arvas attempts to adjust his aim on the elemental but once again, just barely misses.

The elemental roars again and ineffectively slams against the shield but it is obvious the invisible shield buckles, noticably weeker.

        *GM:*  
Agren, you now have a glowing arrow, you can target anywhere with a attack rolls against AC10.   

The Drow woman was last seen in the north east corner, and the attack against the Pech seem to come from that direction.

22: Agren HP: 8 AC: 14
22: Brother Pelias HP: 10 AC: 15
17: Schwarz HP: 6 AC: 12
15: Dark Skin Female: 
13: Ojar HP: 10 AC: 17
07: Arvas HP: 12 AC: 16
02: Ogrémoch’s Bane: Known: 19 dmg. AC: >14 <20, resist: Cold

You still have the glowing stone that someone can throw at the elemental.

6 Pech Remain


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 6, 2012)

Agren nods in appreciation at receiving the now brightly glowing arrow.  He  notches it and takes aim into the area he believes the attack came from.  With a silent prayer, he lets fly.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 6, 2012)

The light of the glowing arrow reveals a drow woman taking partial cover behind a stalagmight readying her crossbow


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2012)

*Brother Pelias*

Brother Pelias is distracted by the revealed presence of the female drow and the holy light fails to connect with the creature this time.


[sblock=OOC]
How far is the drow woman away? She will probably be my next target

HP: 10 / 10
AC: 15 
Initiative: +2 
Attack modifiers: Melee: +3 Ranged +4 Magical +6 
Radiant Lance damage: 1d8 + 4 = 6

minor spells: Radiant lance, light
1st level spells: Cure light wounds, healing word, turn undead, searing light[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


@Darwinofmind - is the drow pointing at us?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 9, 2012)

*GM:*  She is pointing the crossbow in the direction of our group, 

This might be at all of you or just the Pech, impossible to tell.


----------



## Someone (Oct 11, 2012)

Nobody seems to be able to pull the newly revelaed drow out of her entrenched position, and if allowed to continue the group's protection is in danger. Ojor conjures a pale blue bolt of freezing energy and launches it at the woman.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 11, 2012)

Arvas frowns slightly but lines up another shot of radiant light at the spirit.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 12, 2012)

*GM:*  
 [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] Sorry I missed your question before, She is 50 feet away, your in a 10 foot circle, then 15 feet of elemental, then she is 25 feet outside of that in the corner.

As soon as you can toss me an action I'll resolve the rest of the round and we'll be back to Agren.



17: Schwarz HP: 6 AC: 12
15: Dark Skin Female: 
13: Ojar HP: 10 AC: 17
07: Arvas HP: 12 AC: 16
02: Ogrémoch’s Bane: Known: 19 dmg. AC: >14 <20, resist: Cold

22: Agren HP: 8 AC: 14
22: Brother Pelias HP: 10 AC: 15

You still have the glowing stone that someone can throw at the elemental.

6 Pech Remain


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Hi all, I will be attending a conference from Sunday to  Wednesday and be unavailable to post in all likelihood. DoM - I'll Magic missile again (sorry, swamped at work, no real time for enworld this last week (or even now)

Please NPC me if needed.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 14, 2012)

Argen fires the glowing arrow into the corner illuminating the dark elf who appears to have killed one of the Pech protecting your group.

Brother Pelias attempts to strike the elemental with holy light is unable to target the more solid part of the creature.

Schwarz hurls a magic missile into the swirling mass of dust and stone.

As the drow slips into the shadows of the stalagmites she is struck by a magical bolt of cold from Ojor.

Arvas strikes the spirit painfully as it roars futilely against the magic field.



        *GM:*  
  [MENTION=5656]Someone[/MENTION], technically she comes before you in the init order, but I went ahead and let your attack follow as if you could still see her.

  [MENTION=54781]OnlytheStrong[/MENTION]  [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] your turns.

22: Agren HP: 8 AC: 14
22: Brother Pelias HP: 10 AC: 15
17: Schwarz HP: 6 AC: 12
15: Drow Female: AC<20 13 dmg   HIDDEN: Requires successful wisdom check before targeting.
13: Ojar HP: 10 AC: 17
07: Arvas HP: 12 AC: 16
02: Ogrémoch’s Bane: Known: 32 dmg. AC: >14 <20, resist: Cold

You still have the glowing stone that someone can throw at the elemental.

6 Pech Remain


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 14, 2012)

Agren smiles as a target he his arrow can hurt appears.  He quickly notches and arrow and let's fly in the drow female's direction.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2012)

*Brother Pelias*

Brother Pelias concentrates on stronger blasts of light, but at cost of his accuracy. Another ray goes wide....


[sblock=OOC]
Last post question:
How far is the drow woman away? She will probably be my next target

HP: 10 / 10
AC: 15 
Initiative: +2 
Attack modifiers: Melee: +3 Ranged +4 Magical +6 
Radiant Lance damage: 1d8 + 4

minor spells: Radiant lance, light
1st level spells: Cure light wounds, healing word, turn undead, searing light[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Oct 15, 2012)

Ojor stares intently at the stalactites. The drow dissapeared behind that one... but he has the intuition that she probably already left that spot.

[sblock=sheet]
Sergeant Ojor Otragal

Str 9 Dex 13 Con 15 Int 11 Wis 14 Cha 18

Race: Human

Class: Sorcerer, Red dragon draconic line

Background: Soldier

Specialty: Magic-User (Detect Magic and Light)

HP: 10

AC: 17

Initiative: +1

Attack modifiers: Melee: +2 Ranged +2 Magical +6

Cantrips: Ray of frost, Shocking grasp
1st level spells: Cause fear, Shield.

Equipment: Chainmail, Shield, dagger, adventurer's kit, healer's kit, Healing potion, 15 gp.[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 16, 2012)

Agren fires a arrow into the darkness hoping against hope that his arrow would ring true.

Brother Pelias concentrates on stronger blasts of light, but at cost of his accuracy. Another ray goes wide....

Schwarz unleashes a painful magic missle against the elemental.

The drow female reveals herself by firing another crossbow bolt, this time she has moved to the edge of the light with partial cover from the rocks.   Her crossbow bolt flies into another of your Pech Guardians who is struck dead.   The sheild buckles and the remaining 5 spread out.

        *GM:*     [MENTION=5656]Someone[/MENTION] your like seriously confusing me now on the whole init order.... I guess we're treating that as the explination of how you did that last round?? 
   [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], she's 50 feet away, more detailed answer is on the previous page.


13: Ojar HP: 10 AC: 17
07: Arvas HP: 12 AC: 16
02: Ogrémoch’s Bane: Known: 37 dmg. AC: >14 <20, resist: Cold

22: Agren HP: 8 AC: 14
22: Brother Pelias HP: 10 AC: 15
17: Schwarz HP: 6 AC: 12
15: Drow Female: AC<20 13 dmg No longer hidden.

You still have the glowing stone that someone can throw at the elemental.

5 Pech Remain
   [MENTION=5656]Someone[/MENTION],   [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION] your turns.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 16, 2012)

Arvas arm wavers a moment as he considers readjusting his aim to attack the drow woman, but the fact the raging spirit has less chance of dodging ultimately keeps his attention on it.









*OOC:*


I was hoping for a critical hit. Could not have thought I would roll max damage even without it,  .


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 24, 2012)

*GM:*  @Someone? are you as confused as I am on your turn?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 31, 2012)

Arvas takes a moment to adjust his aim, then strikes a painfull beam of light into the dark elf who hurls an Elven obscenity at your group.

The elental roars again, now in a mindless rage beating on the invisible sheild. 

        *GM:*  

22: Agren HP: 8 AC: 14
22: Brother Pelias HP: 10 AC: 15
17: Schwarz HP: 6 AC: 12
15: Drow Female: AC<20 25 dmg No longer hidden. 50 feet away.
13: Ojar HP: 10 AC: 17
07: Arvas HP: 12 AC: 16
02: Ogrémoch’s Bane: Known: 37 dmg. AC: >14 <20, resist: Cold
  [MENTION=54781]OnlytheStrong[/MENTION]  [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]  [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]  Lets see if we can wind this fight down with current rules.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 1, 2012)

Agren notches and looses an arrow toward the drow female.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2012)

*Brother Pelias*

Brother Pelias is still unable to hit anything ...

[sblock=OOC]


HP: 10 / 10
AC: 15 
Initiative: +2 
Attack modifiers: Melee: +3 Ranged +4 Magical +6 
Radiant Lance damage: 1d8 + 4

minor spells: Radiant lance, light
1st level spells: Cure light wounds, healing word, turn undead, searing light[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 7, 2012)

Arvas fires another beam of light, either at the female drow if she still stands or at the raging spirit if she does not.


----------

